# I’m in Hawaii now



## slip (Jul 27, 2019)

It was time to start a new thread now that I’m in Hawaii now. I’m actually on the plane to Kona and then I have a short flight to Oahu. 

Does anyone know if they are still working at the airport in Kona. Last time I was there I had to go out and go back through security because I was leaving out of the other section. 

Now I can relax for six hours.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 27, 2019)

It begins.  

Have a great time, and don't let the stress get you down.  Keep your eye on the prize.  This is an adventure you'll never have again.  

I notice your location change in your profile.  Tell me that wasn't exciting to write!  (And wait till it says Molokai!)  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm surprised you are routed through Kona.  I would have thought there were more flights into Oahu.

Reminds me of the first time dh ever went to Hawaii.  It was with me, before we were married.  At that time you couldn't fly direct to Maui from the San Francisco Bay area.  We had the option of going through Honolulu, or Kona.  I picked Kona.  Dh was shocked when we landed.  All he could see was black lava rock.  Not exactly what he'd pictured Hawaii to be.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> It begins.
> 
> Have a great time, and don't let the stress get you down.  Keep your eye on the prize.  This is an adventure you'll never have again.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave. 

Really the only stress I have was leaving my wife behind with things to finish up. But she’ll be done with that stuff next week and then just has to finish up with work and fly out. So it will all be good. 

When I changed that to Honolulu, I never thought of that. That’s going to be great!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 27, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Reminds me of the first time dh ever went to Hawaii.  It was with me, before we were married.  At that time you couldn't fly direct to Maui from the San Francisco Bay area.  We had the option of going through Honolulu, or Kona.  I picked Kona.  Dh was shocked when we landed.  All he could see was black lava rock.  Not exactly what he'd pictured Hawaii to be.



My 1971 high school graduation gift was a three day trip to the Big Island from my home on Oahu.  When we landed at the (now closed, old) Kona Airport, all I could see was lava rock.  There was much less going on in those days, so there was a lot of bare rock around Kona town.  it was like being on another planet.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I'm surprised you are routed through Kona.  I would have thought there were more flights into Oahu.
> 
> Reminds me of the first time dh ever went to Hawaii.  It was with me, before we were married.  At that time you couldn't fly direct to Maui from the San Francisco Bay area.  We had the option of going through Honolulu, or Kona.  I picked Kona.  Dh was shocked when we landed.  All he could see was black lava rock.  Not exactly what he'd pictured Hawaii to be.



This was a miles flight and all the ones more direct were twice the miles. I’m by myself and still get there early so I took this one. It was only 22,500 miles. Much better than the $975 for the ticket because it was booked so close. 

I thought the same thing about the Big Island when I went there. That’s actually one of the reasons I don’t recommend it for a first time visitor. Unless of course they want to see the volcano.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2019)

slip said:


> This was a miles flight and all the ones more direct were twice the miles. I’m by myself and still get there early so I took this one. It was only 22,500 miles. Much better than the $975 for the ticket because it was booked so close.
> 
> I thought the same thing about the Big Island when I went there. That’s actually one of the reasons I don’t recommend it for a first time visitor. Unless of course they want to see the volcano.


Well at least on that trip we did go on to Maui, which was much more what dh thought Hawaii would be like.  Over the years we've spent quite a bit of time on Maui, and on the Big Island.  He came to appreciate that lava rock.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Well at least on that trip we did go on to Maui, which was much more what dh thought Hawaii would be like.  Over the years we've spent quite a bit of time on Maui, and on the Big Island.  He came to appreciate that lava rock.



I like the Big Island too. There is something about the way it looks that fills you with wonder. Beautiful in it’s own way. 

Next time I’m there I will be spending some time in Hilo. That’s where one of our warehouses are. I haven’t spent much time there.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2019)

slip said:


> I like the Big Island too. There is something about the way it looks that fills you with wonder. Beautiful in it’s own way.
> 
> Next time I’m there I will be spending some time in Hilo. That’s where one of our warehouses are. I haven’t spent much time there.


Hilo is fun. When we'd go to the Big Island we'd spend a couple of nights in Volcano Village.  We'd always go into Hilo just to poke around.  If you have a chance, eat at Cafe Pesto.

Hilo was the first place in Hawaii that I ever went. Back then (late 1960's) the "big" airport was Hilo.  So that's where we landed, spent the night, took a quick tour of the area and had dinner at the Volcano House, then on to the Kohala coast the next day where we spent a few nights at the Mauna Kea, which was the only resort there at the time.  I remember being impressed with the lush vegetation and the beautiful flowers just growing in people's yards.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Hilo is fun. When we'd go to the Big Island we'd spend a couple of nights in Volcano Village.  We'd always go into Hilo just to poke around.  If you have a chance, eat at Cafe Pesto.
> 
> Hilo was the first place in Hawaii that I ever went. Back then (late 1960's) the "big" airport was Hilo.  So that's where we landed, spent the night, took a quick tour of the area and had dinner at the Volcano House, then on to the Kohala coast the next day where we spent a few nights at the Mauna Kea, which was the only resort there at the time.  I remember being impressed with the lush vegetation and the beautiful flowers just growing in people's yards.




I’ll definitely check out Cafe Pesto.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 27, 2019)

slip said:


> This was a miles flight and all the ones more direct were twice the miles. I’m by myself and still get there early so I took this one. It was only 22,500 miles. Much better than the $975 for the ticket because it was booked so close.
> 
> I thought the same thing about the Big Island when I went there. That’s actually one of the reasons I don’t recommend it for a first time visitor. Unless of course they want to see the volcano.


I agree with you.

When we took my husband’s sister and family there the first time, they felt the Island very eerie and barren like they had landed on the moon and thought that the whole island was going to be like that.

They and our Welsh friends too found out soon, after the first ride from the airport to our timeshare in Kona, that Hawaii has so much more to offer than lava and barren land and they all wanted to come back again.

After we sold our timeshare, we started staying in Hilo and everyone liked the rainforest side so much better plus the volcano was much closer too.  We were lucky to see it active every time and snow on Mauna Kea.  Who would expect that in Hawaii?  It is true and we even saw people skiing too.

We like all the Islands but for different reasons and would fly to Hilo again if the volcano was active otherwise we would try Kona again or Waikoloa where we have never stayed yet overnight.

We know that it is much windier there when we visited the Hilton Resort. We drove everywhere on the Island and it’s beautiful plus some very nice beaches too.   I still hope that we can go back again one day...


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 27, 2019)

slip said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Really the only stress I have was leaving my wife behind with things to finish up. But she’ll be done with that stuff next week and then just has to finish up with work and fly out. So it will all be good.
> 
> When I changed that to Honolulu, I never thought of that. That’s going to be great!


I hope that you will find a place in Oahu that is close to your store or warehouse, a safe neighborhood and comfortable and not too expensive.  Oahu is expensive so you really have to look hard.

Good luck but you will do it and succeed!  Good luck has been with you all the way so far, slip.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 27, 2019)

Best of luck and enjoy! You got this!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Best of luck and enjoy! You got this!



Thank You!!

I’ve been following your thread too, Good Luck and You got this too!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2019)

Grabbed a bite to eat now I just wait about 45 minutes until my last flight. 
The airport is still under construction so I had to go out and back through security. I booked the trip through United and they put me on Hawaiian for the last flight but my TSA Pre didn’t post so I had to take out all my electronics, which was half my bag. But it went quick the line wasn’t long. 

It rained really hard after I got in the restaurant so it is muggy now that it stopped raining. 

Three hours and I should be in the hotel.


----------



## lynne (Jul 27, 2019)

slip said:


> Grabbed a bite to eat now I just wait about 45 minutes until my last flight.
> The airport is still under construction so I had to go out and back through security. I booked the trip through United and they put me on Hawaiian for the last flight but my TSA Pre didn’t post so I had to take out all my electronics, which was half my bag. But it went quick the line wasn’t long.
> 
> It rained really hard after I got in the restaurant so it is muggy now that it stopped raining.
> ...



Have a safe flight and best of luck on your new adventure.  Not raining here in North Kolaha.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2019)

Just got off the phone with my wife. I wanted to call before it got too late.
Staying at Ohana Waikiki East. Not bad, plenty of room and it has a little kitchenette. The first three pictures are my view.

















Now to relax for a few hours before I get dinner.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2019)

My old stomping grounds.  

Aloha, Kepe. E komo mai.  

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> My old stomping grounds.
> 
> Aloha, Kepe. E komo mai.
> 
> Dave


Is there a website for the translation?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> Is there a website for the translation?



Emmy, there aren't any exact words, but in Hawaiian it basically says, "Greetings, Jeff.  Welcome!"

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Emmy, there aren't any exact words, but in Hawaiian it basically says, "Greetings, Jeff.  Welcome!"f
> 
> Dave


I figured that but the Hawaiian people are bringing their language back and are actively teaching it to the younger generation and reviving their culture too.  This is wonderful!

We love the Merry Monarch and try to watch it on TV when we are there.  You see it almost better on TV than in reality without being uncomfortable because of the high humidity.  You can see the people using fans to cool themselves during the show.

I also saw a performance in March this year under the huge Banyan tree in the heart of Waikiki Beach by walking by there by accident.  It was really nice and I saw the sunset too during the performance.  They only asked for a donation at the end of the show.

Someone told me that they perform twice a week to help pay for other young students to join the program too.

Jeff and his wife may try to check this out when they are living in Honolulu in the next few years.

We were also there one year when the SPAM festival was celebrated and we almost missed our flight because of the long lasting Parade.

We know better now to check out the itinerary of the city celebrations that may hinder the traffic again on our way to the airport.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 28, 2019)

Great thread, with photos.  thanks for posting. Hopefully, we will be in Hawaii next July 2020, after my Granddaughter graduate from college May 2020.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> I figured that but the Hawaiian people are bringing their language back and are actively teaching it to the younger generation and reviving their culture too.  This is wonderful!
> 
> We love the Merry Monarch and try to watch it on TV when we are there.  You see it almost better on TV than in reality without being uncomfortable because of the high humidity.  You can see the people using fans to cool themselves during the show.
> 
> ...



My wife was just talking about all the things we’ll be there for now!


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Great thread, with photos.  thanks for posting. Hopefully, we will be in Hawaii next July 2020, after my Granddaughter graduate from college May 2020.



Yep, I’ll be here. I really have to think about my vacation now. I really don’t know when I will take it. I’m a corporate employee now so I get a couple more days and of course we always took it in the winter to get away from the cold and snow. So this will be different.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a feeling, I am going to be really bored this month until my wife gets here so I’ll apologize ahead of time for all the posts.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> I have a feeling, I am going to be really bored this month until my wife gets here so I’ll apologize ahead of time for all the posts.


And this time you're not here by yourself doing some house hunting.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

Luanne said:


> And this time you're not here by yourself doing some house hunting.



It is kind of a rerun. I do have to find an apartment this week so I’ll still be sending video home to my wife.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> It is kind of a rerun. I do have to find an apartment this week so I’ll still be sending video home to my wife.


Well, that's true.  I'm sure you'll find stuff to do to stay busy while you're there until she arrives.  You need to scope out where to go to buy groceries, doctors, all of the stuff you'll need while you're living there.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Well, that's true.  I'm sure you'll find stuff to do to stay busy while you're there until she arrives.  You need to scope out where to go to buy groceries, doctors, all of the stuff you'll need while you're living there.



Yes, there will be stuff to do but i’m A home body in the evening.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> Yes, there will be stuff to do but i’m A home body in the evening.


You can do all of that during the day.   But, we'll look forward to your posts in the evenings.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> I have a feeling, I am going to be really bored this month until my wife gets here so I’ll apologize ahead of time for all the posts.



Jeff, the best thing you can do during this next month before your wife arrives is to *EXPLORE OAHU* from one end to the other.  Study the roads and traffic patterns. Learn every corner of the island, and find places you'll want to see more of.  Find your way to those out-of-the-way places, so once your wife is there, you can show her all the cool stuff there is to see and do.

That will fill your "bored" time, and when she arrives, you can show her all the cool stuff you discovered.  There is no end to the great restaurants, beaches, scenic drives, great neighborhoods, and historic places to see and experience. Learn how Honolulu is laid out, (it's a city of neighborhoods), and how to get around without dealing with traffic on the freeway.  (If you know the tricks, it's fairly easy to get around.)

People think Oahu can be daunting, because all they see is Honolulu skyscrapers.  But get away from them, and there is a wonderful city waiting for you to share in its exciting things to see and do.

Have fun!  It's a great place to be.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Jeff, the best thing you can do during this next month before your wife arrives is to *EXPLORE OAHU* from one end to the other.  Study the roads and traffic patterns. Learn every corner of the island, and find places you'll want to see more of.  Find your way to those out-of-the-way places, so once your wife is there, you can show her all the cool stuff there is to see and do.
> 
> That will fill your "bored" time, and when she arrives, you can show her all the cool stuff you discovered.  There is no end to the great restaurants, beaches, scenic drives, great neighborhoods, and historic places to see and experience. Learn how Honolulu is laid out, (it's a city of neighborhoods), and how to get around without dealing with traffic on the freeway.  (If you know the tricks, it's fairly easy to get around.)
> 
> ...



My main part will be after work when I will be home and tired after work. I’ll make it


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> My main part will be after work when I will be home and tired after work. I’ll make it



Yes, and well deserved.  But on the weekends, you'll have time to get out and about.  Just getting familiar with the way things work will go a long way toward helping get you settled.

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 28, 2019)

OMG I'm so late to the game...you're no longer my "neighbor"  (I  have a valid excuse I've been dealing with a health issue since July 3 and haven't been on TUG much)  Congrats!  I would have offered any assistance if needed if I had known earlier.  Glad to read all the posts.  I saw a post you made on the "My realtor " thread and was confused.    I'm pretty organized and I don't think I could do what you did in a months time.  

Enjoy your new adventure.  Can't wait to read the updates.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> Just got off the phone with my wife. I wanted to call before it got too late.
> Staying at Ohana Waikiki East. Not bad, plenty of room and it has a little kitchenette. The first three pictures are my view.
> 
> View attachment 13076
> ...


Ewww! Doesn't look like MY vision of Hawaii. Of course being in an urban hotel doesn't help. I have faith that you'll find an apartment that's more 'inviting'.

Be well!

Jim


----------



## silentg (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks nice for one person. It’s just temporary, but still Hawaii


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

silentg said:


> Looks nice for one person. It’s just temporary, but still Hawaii



Yes, this is only for the week until I find something. I just booked a regular hotel room so this was a nice bonus.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Ewww! Doesn't look like MY vision of Hawaii. Of course being in an urban hotel doesn't help. I have faith that you'll find an apartment that's more 'inviting'.
> 
> Be well!
> 
> Jim



Probably not here. I want an easy commute. So it won’t have much of a view but that’s fine, we’ll be close to everything. 

Our condo on Molokai is where we will relax.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Yes, and well deserved.  But on the weekends, you'll have time to get out and about.  Just getting familiar with the way things work will go a long way toward helping get you settled.
> 
> Dave



Yes, that’s the plan. I’ll be shopping for apartment things the first weekend or two and then only a couple and my wife will be here. It will go fast.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> OMG I'm so late to the game...you're no longer my "neighbor"  (I  have a valid excuse I've been dealing with a health issue since July 3 and haven't been on TUG much)  Congrats!  I would have offered any assistance if needed if I had known earlier.  Glad to read all the posts.  I saw a post you made on the "My realtor " thread and was confused.    I'm pretty organized and I don't think I could do what you did in a months time.
> 
> Enjoy your new adventure.  Can't wait to read the updates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Thank You, hope you are better!

Not even a month and we couldn’t have done it without the online auction lady. My wife is buttoning up the last parts and will join me on 08-31-19.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

I walked the two blocks to the Hilton Waikiki and picked up my rental car I booked through Costco. 

Then I drove it right to the apartment I’m looking at on Monday. It was only 2.5 miles away and it didn’t take long to get there. From there I drove right to Umi Street where our warehouse is. 

I used Google maps and it seemed a strange way to go but it only took 15 minutes and it was about 4.5 miles. Then I came back to the hotel. I have to sign it in for my free parking. 

I had some breakfast at the restaurant below the hotel here and walked over to get the car right afterwards. I should have grabbed my extra battery or charger. I made it back with 19% on my battery.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

First Shave Ice since I got here, $10 with a tip. What the heck. 

It’s great in the shade though.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> I have a feeling, I am going to be really bored this month until my wife gets here so I’ll apologize ahead of time for all the posts.



Sip, I mentioned in previous posts a number of things that you could do in Honolulu.  Of course, you would rather do them with you love, however, if you do go to some of the things I mentioned you may get a better feel for Honolulu away from the touristy stuff and your immediate neighborhood.  Many of the things I mentioned are during the week as well as on weekends.  Unfortunately you are just getting there in the summer so certain events are in their slow off season time.  But I continue to get event that I wish I could go to at the Blue Note on Kalakaua, Hawaii Theatre in Downtown, and the Blaisdell Center and the Honolulu Museum of Art both on Ward in Kakaako.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Sip, I mentioned in previous posts a number of things that you could do in Honolulu.  Of course, you would rather do them with you love, however, if you do go to some of the things I mentioned you may get a better feel for Honolulu away from the touristy stuff and your immediate neighborhood.  Many of the things I mentioned are during the week as well as on weekends.  Unfortunately you are just getting there in the summer so certain events are in their slow off season time.  But I continue to get event that I wish I could go to at the Blue Note on Kalakaua, Hawaii Theatre in Downtown, and the Blaisdell Center and the Honolulu Museum of Art both on Ward in Kakaako.



I’m actually enjoying myself right now on Waikiki Beach. Having my Shave Ice and watching the ocean and the people go by. 

We will enjoy it more as we are here. It’s just much different than we are used to. Can’t beat the view on Waikiki Beach!


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 28, 2019)

Perhaps I missed this info:
1. How long will you work on Oahu before you retire?
2. Was your wife already in retirement que, or did you job move accelerate her leaving her job?
3. Will wife look for work in Oahu?

just wondering.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 28, 2019)

“_Staying at Ohana Waikiki East. Not bad, plenty of room and it has a little kitchenette. The first three pictures are my view._”







I believe the construction site in your 1st photo is where the newest HGVC Waikiki Tower is being built.
https://hgvkahaku.com/#overview

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-announces-new-development-in-waikiki.279740/


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 28, 2019)

Visit the Rainbow Drive In.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Visit the Rainbow Drive In.



I do plan on going there!


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Perhaps I missed this info:
> 1. How long will you work on Oahu before you retire?
> 2. Was your wife already in retirement que, or did you job move accelerate her leaving her job?
> 3. Will wife look for work in Oahu?
> ...



I going to retire at 62 so less than six years now. 

My wife is 4 years older than me and was going to retire at 62 also so she is just going to go a year and a half early. 

She will not work. Everyone says she’ll get bored and want to work and she says they are crazy. 

I agree with her, I don’t think she will work or get bored.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> She will not work. Everyone says she’ll get bored and want to work and she says they are crazy.
> 
> I agree with her, I don’t think she will work or get bored.



My kinda woman...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2019)

slip said:


> First Shave Ice since I got here, $10 with a tip. What the heck.
> 
> It’s great in the shade though.



Welcome to Waikiki, the Hawaiian equivalent of Beverly Hills or Manhattan.  

As you're driving around the Island (and you should) stop in Haleiwa at Matsumoto's for shave ice.  Waaaay cheaper.  https://matsumotoshaveice.com

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Welcome to Waikiki, the Hawaiian equivalent of Beverly Hills or Manhattan.
> 
> As you're driving around the Island (and you should) stop in Haleiwa at Matsumoto's for shave ice.  Waaaay cheaper.  https://matsumotoshaveice.com
> 
> Dave



I have seen that on tv but haven’t been there yet. The prices are how I remember them. This is kind of a vacation week so I’ll eat out a lot but I did grabs some things for a few breakfasts and I will have some leftovers for some lunches.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

Surf and Turf Tacos for dinner. Just across from The International Market Place. Price was good in this one too, $17.00.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 29, 2019)

Get your Hawaiian Driver's License and get the Kama'aina Discount at many Restaurants and Tourist Activities.


----------



## chellej (Jul 29, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Welcome to Waikiki, the Hawaiian equivalent of Beverly Hills or Manhattan.
> 
> As you're driving around the Island (and you should) stop in Haleiwa at Matsumoto's for shave ice.  Waaaay cheaper.  https://matsumotoshaveice.com
> 
> Dave



We tried to go there in April and the line was so long we couldn't wait (had a rum tasting scheduled)  we ended up at the general store and the shave ice was excellent and no line.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Get your Hawaiian Driver's License and get the Kama'aina Discount at many Restaurants and Tourist Activities.



Yes, I plan to wait until my car comes in had handle the registration at the same time.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2019)

First apartment was taken. It wasn’t as nice as the pictures either. Working on looking at three others. My last choice got back to me so I could make an appointment for that one but I will wait a  little bit. Hope the others get back to me.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 29, 2019)

I have spent the day helping UPS volunteers move 1 million books on 250+ pallets from a local warehouse to multiple points overseas, most of them in South Africa. It was VERY HOT. And now *all* I want is Hawaiian shave ice. So thanks for that. #myjobissoweird


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 29, 2019)

slip said:


> Yes, I plan to wait until my car comes in had handle the registration at the same time.


Hawaii requires proof of residency anyway.  You will need a rental agreement and pay stub or something similar to demonstrate residency.

I learned this a while back when I tried to get a state ID card.

So waiting is probably your best bet.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Well, I may have found a place. I filled out the application and she will let me know tomorrow morning. My wife still has to sign and scan the application too. 

It’s right on Ala Wai so it’s 5.5 miles from work and it took me about 20 minutes to get there today. That should be about right because I start at 7am so the time should be close. Plus my wife will be in Waikiki and close to everything. 

It’s small but it’s furnished and has a lot of amenities and common areas. It has a pool and BBQ area that we will spend some time at. That area is being renovated now but all the other areas were available. There’s a game room with pool and foosball plus a workout room, saunas, 24/7 security, elevators and a covered parking spot. Nice views too. It’s on the 26th floor. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

I spent a few hours driving around again today and even went to the Costco. I stopped at more stop lights over the last few days as I have in the last year in Wisconsin. Of course there are only six lights in my old home town. 

It will take some getting used to but getting back and forth from work is pretty straightforward and easy. I know my wife will like being close to everything, even though she’ll say it too crowded. 

So, so far the driving hasn’t been too bad. At least i’m mostly only driving 25 and 35 miles an hour. I haven’t hopped on the H1 yet. I maybe busy moving soon.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 30, 2019)

slip said:


> Well, I may have found a place. I filled out the application and she will let me know tomorrow morning. My wife still has to sign and scan the application too.
> 
> It’s right on Ala Wai so it’s 5.5 miles from work and it took me about 20 minutes to get there today. That should be about right because I start at 7am so the time should be close. Plus my wife will be in Waikiki and close to everything.
> 
> ...


That is quite a nice view with a lot of greenery and much nicer than looking at a bunch of high rises in front of you or a parking lot view.

Everything else sounds good too.  Let’s hope that luck stays with you!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2019)

That’s a good option for what you need, Jeff. Crowded, certainly. But how much more will you appreciate getting away to Molokai? It’s a great transition option. Good luck!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2019)

Which Costco did you visit?  There are four on the island.  

Iwilei is closest to your work, and is the most central.  Waipio and Kapolei will be more suburban, but packed with shoppers from those parts of the island.  Hawaii Kai is probably the most laid-back, and will probably have some expensive things the other warehouses may not.  (It's a clientele thing - Hawaii Kai is a fancier neighborhood.). Each one is worth visiting.  (But you all knew I'd say that.  LOL!)

Dave


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 30, 2019)

slip said:


> Well, I may have found a place. I filled out the application and she will let me know tomorrow morning. My wife still has to sign and scan the application too.
> 
> It’s right on Ala Wai so it’s 5.5 miles from work and it took me about 20 minutes to get there today. That should be about right because I start at 7am so the time should be close. Plus my wife will be in Waikiki and close to everything.
> 
> It’s small but it’s furnished and has a lot of amenities and common areas. It has a pool and BBQ area that we will spend some time at. That area is being renovated now but all the other areas were available. There’s a game room with pool and foosball plus a workout room, saunas, 24/7 security, elevators and a covered parking spot. Nice views too. It’s on the 26th floor. Keep your fingers crossed.


Hope you get it.  That is a nice area of town near to Waikiki.

Iolani School is on the left side of the picture -- it is a private school and my alma mater.  I use to run around the Ala Wai for cross-country practice every day during the season.  Brings back memories (though they have clearly renovated -- it didn't look like that when I went there 30+ years ago).

20 minutes sounded optimistic during rush hour -- but it sounds like you mapped it out and you are going contra-commute so maybe that is why.  Looks like a good spot -- good luck!

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 30, 2019)

One more thing... if you do move to that spot, you will be close to Rainbow Drive-in, my favorite plate lunch spot in the area.  As seniors in high school, we could go off-campus for lunch and we'd go there at least once a week.  Chicken katsu, hamburger steak... yum.  A must try if you haven't been there before.

-ryan


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2019)

sjsharkie said:


> One more thing... if you do move to that spot, you will be close to Rainbow Drive-in, my favorite plate lunch spot in the area.  As seniors in high school, we could go off-campus for lunch and we'd go there at least once a week.  Chicken katsu, hamburger steak... yum.  A must try if you haven't been there before.
> 
> -ryan



Where else would macaroni salad and sticky rice go on the same plate? With brown gravy on the hamburger patty. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2019)

slip said:


> I spent a few hours driving around again today and even went to the Costco. I stopped at more stop lights over the last few days as I have in the last year in Wisconsin. Of course there are only six lights in my old home town.
> 
> It will take some getting used to but getting back and forth from work is pretty straightforward and easy. I know my wife will like being close to everything, even though she’ll say it too crowded.


You both may enjoy it- at least a little- and knowing it isn't permanent.. We like having our 'city place' and our 'country house'.

I probably missed it, Jeff, but when do you have to report for work?
Oh, and if you buy in advance, how much is a round trip to Molokai (thinking longish weekends)?

Jim


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

sjsharkie said:


> Hope you get it.  That is a nice area of town near to Waikiki.
> 
> Iolani School is on the left side of the picture -- it is a private school and my alma mater.  I use to run around the Ala Wai for cross-country practice every day during the season.  Brings back memories (though they have clearly renovated -- it didn't look like that when I went there 30+ years ago).
> 
> ...



Yes, I don’t know about 20 minutes on my way home but I will be leaving a little earlier when I go in so I will miss part of rush hour. Google maps showed 22 minutes during high travel times and I drove it yesterday in 20. One nice thing is that it’s very straight forward to get to and I stay on the main roads.

My director says when she comes, she stays a few blocks from her and she says it takes her about 20 minutes. She goes in an hour later than me also. I’m sure that will all depend on the day too.

And I’ll definitely hit the Rainbow!!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> That’s a good option for what you need, Jeff. Crowded, certainly. But how much more will you appreciate getting away to Molokai? It’s a great transition option. Good luck!
> 
> Dave



Yep, it’s crowed but being up high is nice looking down on it all. We’re also away from a lot of the noise. I’m thinking it will work out nice.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 30, 2019)

slip said:


> Yep, it’s crowed but being up high is nice looking down on it all. We’re also away from a lot of the noise. I’m thinking it will work out nice.


It looks quite because of so much green area there.  I hope that it will be yours for the time being. 

PS.  What is also nice is that you will see lots of lights at night!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Which Costco did you visit?  There are four on the island.
> 
> Iwilei is closest to your work, and is the most central.  Waipio and Kapolei will be more suburban, but packed with shoppers from those parts of the island.  Hawaii Kai is probably the most laid-back, and will probably have some expensive things the other warehouses may not.  (It's a clientele thing - Hawaii Kai is a fancier neighborhood.). Each one is worth visiting.  (But you all knew I'd say that.  LOL!)
> 
> Dave



I went to Iwilei and yes it was packed for a Monday. I stopped when I was in that area. Didn’t buy anything, I have to get the apartment first.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Where else would macaroni salad and sticky rice go on the same plate? With brown gravy on the hamburger patty.
> 
> Dave



Heck I had that at the Korean BBQ I went to yesterday.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> You both may enjoy it- at least a little- and knowing it isn't permanent.. We like having our 'city place' and our 'country house'.
> 
> I probably missed it, Jeff, but when do you have to report for work?
> Oh, and if you buy in advance, how much is a round trip to Molokai (thinking longish weekends)?
> ...



I’m telling that to my wife too. I think she will like being close to everything so I hope this will be a good compromise. 

I have to be at work on Monday, 08-05-19.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2019)

slip said:


> I’m telling that to my wife too. I think she will like being close to everything so I hope this will be a good compromise.
> 
> I have to be at work on Monday, 08-05-19.


Cool. Never mind on the airfare- it looks like $90 RT on Mokolele no matter when.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> You both may enjoy it- at least a little- and knowing it isn't permanent.. We like having our 'city place' and our 'country house'.
> 
> I probably missed it, Jeff, but when do you have to report for work?
> Oh, and if you buy in advance, how much is a round trip to Molokai (thinking longish weekends)?
> ...



Round trip is $110 on the small planes and about $160 on Hawaiian.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Cool. Never mind on the airfare- it looks like $90 RT on Mokolele no matter when.



Yep, a little more with tax.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Just got the news, we are all approved and we got it. I just have to stop at the bank of Hawaii and get a cashiers check for the first months rent and then I will get the keys this afternoon. 

That one is a huge load off my mind. It was harder than I thought finding something. Parking was always a big issue. That one was non-negotiable for me. Then this has a lot of pluses I didn’t think we would get so I am happy. And I didn’t even have to settle for a studio. Having a bedroom will be nice.

I’ll check it out tonight and shop for some things tomorrow. I’m actually glad the first one fell through now.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 30, 2019)

Those are *amazing* views, and I think you will be much happier in a one bedroom than in a studio (a little privacy every once in a while is a good thing!) So excited for you! Living the dream!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

amycurl said:


> Those are *amazing* views, and I think you will be much happier in a one bedroom than in a studio (a little privacy every once in a while is a good thing!) So excited for you! Living the dream!



Thank You!

Yes, exactly my thoughts. Plus the common areas are large and a good place to go also.

Never thought I would get a view either.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2019)

That’s great news, Jeff! Living on the 26th floor will be a challenge, but it’s only 18 months. You can do this!

Now you’ll need one of those baskets on wheels to haul your groceries and stuff from the car.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> That’s great news, Jeff! Living on the 26th floor will be a challenge, but it’s only 18 months. You can do this!
> 
> Now you’ll need one of those baskets on wheels to haul your groceries and stuff from the car.


I kinda thought that too. We bought a little 'platform truck' about 20" X 30" at Harbor Freight that we keep at the downtown condo.
This: $30 and it folds more-or less flat and is more sturdy and 'manly' than those grocery baskets.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Granted, ours is just on the 3rd floor, not the 28th (Sheesh, I'd get a nosebleed!) but an elevator ride is an elevator ride.

Oops, no Harbor Freight in Hawaii. Stay tuned.

Jim


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> That’s great news, Jeff! Living on the 26th floor will be a challenge, but it’s only 18 months. You can do this!
> 
> Now you’ll need one of those baskets on wheels to haul your groceries and stuff from the car.
> 
> Dave



The elevators are fast and we probably will get a cart. Not a problem and it’s all covered so I won’t have to worry about rain. They had a lower unit but I like the views and it quiet.

I have more like 70 months of work. We’ll see how we’re doing after a year here and go from there. I think it will be easier for my wife to get used to it here in this location. 

My wife would have had 18 months had she kept working.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I kinda thought that too. We bought a little 'platform truck' about 20" X 30" at Harbor Freight that we keep at the downtown condo.
> This: $30 and it folds more-or less flat and is more sturdy and 'manly' than those grocery baskets.
> 
> 
> ...




That’s about what I was thinking or something similar. 

I was thinking the same about the elevator ride. It’s not that much longer to get to the 26th floor.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2019)

slip said:


> That’s about what I was thinking or something similar.
> 
> I was thinking the same about the elevator ride. It’s not that much longer to get to the 26th floor.


Amazon has the same thing as H.F. but for $10 more.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2019)

I mentioned the basket thing so your wife could take it with her when she goes out.  A flatbed will surely be nice at home, but not convenient to take shopping with you.

70 months is a bit more than 18.  Sorry, got things switched around. But that isn't that long, either.  It's not as if you'll be shoveling snow or anything.  And think of the money you'll save on airfare!  LOL!

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I mentioned the basket thing so your wife could take it with her when she goes out.  A flatbed will surely be nice at home, but not convenient to take shopping with you.
> 
> 70 months is a bit more than 18.  Sorry, got things switched around. But that isn't that long, either.  It's not as if you'll be shoveling snow or anything.  And think of the money you'll save on airfare!  LOL!
> 
> Dave



You got it, that’s all true.

Yes, the flat bed will be nice for heavy groceries but a basket would be better for other things. My wife mentioned that too

We still have enough miles for three round trip tickets for both my wife and I. We’ll hold on to them, i’m Sure it will be awhile before we go back but we will. It won’t be in the winter either.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Wow, things are really moving along. I get my keys to the apartment in an hour and a half. Now I just got a call and my car can be picked up tomorrow at 10:30am. That’s a week earlier than they said. I’ll have to take an Uber there. Then I’ll take it to the apartment and walkover to the hotel so I can drive the rental car back so I can return it. That will save me a weeks rental so that’s good. Then I’ll have to walk back to the hotel. I may have to bring some stuff over to the condo today.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2019)

"Be careful what you wish for.  You just might get it."  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2019)

slip said:


> Yes, the flat bed will be nice for heavy groceries but a basket would be better for other things. My wife mentioned that too


We just use the flat cart inside the condo bldg from the car to the apartment. We use those folding hard sided boxes like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to do shopping and to load on the flat cart. 2 or more fit quite solidly. we use these in lieu of luggage to move between homes. They have so many uses as to be indispensable.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> We just use the flat cart inside the condo bldg from the car to the apartment. We use those folding hard sided boxes like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those do look handy!!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2019)

Jim, remember that Jeff's wife will be on foot when she leaves the apartment.  She has back issues.  I don't see her lugging heavy bags around town.  A folding, wheeled cart wold be a great help to her during neighborhood shopping trips.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Jim, remember that Jeff's wife will be on foot when she leaves the apartment.  She has back issues.  I don't see her lugging heavy bags around town.  A folding, wheeled cart wold be a great help to her during neighborhood shopping trips.


Agreed. Many of the people who live in our downtown condo us them. The association used to have one of the canvas 4-wheeled ones (from Costco) that was marked 'Return to Garage' for people to take their stuff up to their apartments. It was stolen within a month. I think those wire 2 wheelers are too flimsy to last many trips, but I might be wrong. I had forgotten that Jeff's wife would be afoot running errands around the neighborhood, and the sturdy flatcar would be inappropriate for that. I have found it sturdy and very handy for moving furniture, workmen's (plumbers, carpet layers, painters, etc) toolboxes, you name it, up to the apartment from the parking levels.

It was just a suggestion and anecdote of what's worked in my (similar) situation.

Jim


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2019)

Well I got the keys! I took a short video of our front view  but I did a Facebook live. I’ll do another one and post it here. It was neat that when I looked out the window overlooking the canal and there was a double rainbow. The second one was weak but it was there.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't know, Jeff.  It's gonna be awful rough living there.  LOL!

Congratulations on achieving another step toward your new life.  It's getting real. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

I’m celebrating the new condo at Dukes right now. I’m just eating casual outside today. I’ll save the nice dinner here for when my wife joins me in September.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

I had some calamari for pupu’s and Fish and Chips for dinner. With a Lava Flow of course.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

Had my days wrong in the car. I can pick it up on the 1st. I called to have the electric turned on and in my name. That will happen tomorrow. 

Today I’m going to get two of my bags over to the apartment and do some laundry. This maybe my relax day.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2019)

slip said:


> Today I’m going to get two of my bags over to the apartment and do some laundry. This maybe my relax day.


How 'furnished' is the apartment? Dishes, linens, etc. kind of like a timeshare, or just furniture and the like? Washer/dryer, or a central laundry? Wi-fi, or do you have to get your own cable and/or router? Nosy, aren't I?


----------



## amycurl (Jul 31, 2019)

Details, man, we need details! Having so many people living vicariously through you puts the pressure on, but you volunteered for this work, LOL!


----------



## Roger830 (Jul 31, 2019)

slip said:


> I’m celebrating the new condo at Dukes right now. I’m just eating casual outside today. I’ll save the nice dinner here for when my wife joins me in September.
> 
> View attachment 13155 View attachment 13156



We like Duke's in both Lihue and Waikiki, and love the Hula Pie. It might be too much to eat for one person.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...8344-Duke_s_Waikiki-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 31, 2019)

^^^ What Amy and Jim said. 

Dave


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 31, 2019)

That double rainbow was a really nice way to begin.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> That double rainbow was a really nice way to begin.


Good Karma. There must be some Feng Shui thing about that too. From this: http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/spi...the-spiritual-meaning-of-double-rainbows.html

***  According to Feng Shui writer Lillian Too, a double rainbow is a sign from the cosmic Universe that you are about to have something great fall into your lap, and that one good thing will lead to another.
*** The Osho Energy Transformation Institute says a double rainbow is the symbol of transformation.

So there ya go. . . .

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 31, 2019)

Jeff, you said your new place is right on Ala Wai - is it more central, or closer to one end or the other? Thinking about grocery store options for you.  Life does not survive on ABC Stores alone.  

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 31, 2019)

All major cities have special events and/or roadwork from time to time. I found a list of planned street closures.

2019 OAHU SCHEDULE OF MAJOR PARADES AND STREET ACTIVITIES - http://www.honolulu.gov/cms-dts-men...-usage-cat/site-dts-usage-2019/33244-jan.html

From the City & County of Honolulu Alerts Page - https://portal.ehawaii.gov/page/alerts/

Live Traffic Flow - http://www.goakamai.org/home
Department of Transportation: Roadwork  - https://hidot.hawaii.gov/highways/roadwork/
Traffic Incidents by area - http://www11.honolulu.gov/hpdtraffic/
For the days, you decide to take the bus - http://www.thebus.org/

_“Mayor signs bill limiting Waikiki road closures for parades, block parties” (May 2019) - https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2019/...-waikiki-road-closures-parades-block-parties/_


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> How 'furnished' is the apartment? Dishes, linens, etc. kind of like a timeshare, or just furniture and the like? Washer/dryer, or a central laundry? Wi-fi, or do you have to get your own cable and/or router? Nosy, aren't I?



I don’t mind. I just moved most of my stuff over now. So tomorrow, I’ll take an Uber to get my car and I’ll be able to park it at the apartment. Then I can walk to the hotel and drive the rental back and then walk to the hotel. I should have electricity tomorrow. 

It is fully furnished actually, linens, silverware, furniture and It has central laundry. I’ll have to buy a tv. I signed up for WiFi and that will be done next Wednesday.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Jeff, you said your new place is right on Ala Wai - is it more central, or closer to one end or the other? Thinking about grocery store options for you.  Life does not survive on ABC Stores alone.
> 
> Dave



I am one block off Lewers. I’ll shop for a tv tomorrow or Friday. I’ll shop for groceries Friday since I don’t know when the electricity will be turned on.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> All major cities have special events and/or roadwork from time to time. I found a list of planned street closures.
> 
> 2019 OAHU SCHEDULE OF MAJOR PARADES AND STREET ACTIVITIES - http://www.honolulu.gov/cms-dts-men...-usage-cat/site-dts-usage-2019/33244-jan.html
> 
> ...



Thank You, I’ll check it out.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 31, 2019)

slip said:


> I am one block off Lewers. I’ll shop for a tv tomorrow or Friday. I’ll shop for groceries Friday since I don’t know when the electricity will be turned on.


Costco is a good place to buy a tv (right? @DaveNW ) warranty is automatically extended by Costco and generally great prices & selection.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

Roger830 said:


> We like Duke's in both Lihue and Waikiki, and love the Hula Pie. It might be too much to eat for one person.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...8344-Duke_s_Waikiki-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html



Yes, that’s why I didn’t have one. I went down the block and had a Dole Whip instead.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Costco is a good place to buy a tv (right? @DaveNW ) warranty is automatically extended by Costco and generally great prices & selection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Yes, I looked a little while I was there but I didn’t know what size yet. I’m thinking 40” or 42” will be fine.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

I had lunch at ZIGU this afternoon. It’s right around the corner from the new apartment. I had the Sweet Rice Brand Mochiko Freud Chicken. It was awesome! I was even able to fake it with the chopsticks pretty good. 
It was $14.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 31, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Costco is a good place to buy a tv (right? @DaveNW ) warranty is automatically extended by Costco and generally great prices & selection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Absolutely.  I try to buy ALL my electronics from Costco.  Not only do you get a great price on a great product, but you get an extended warranty, 2% cash back through your Executive Membership, and another 2% back if you pay with the Costco Visa card.  On top of that, you can return that TV anytime within 90 days for a full refund, if you decide you don't want it.  Wrong size, found a better one, whatever.  No questions asked.  You won't find a better deal anywhere.

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 31, 2019)

slip said:


> I had lunch at ZIGU this afternoon. It’s right around the corner from the new apartment. I had the Sweet Rice Brand Mochiko Freud Chicken. It was awesome! I was even able to fake it with the chopsticks pretty good.
> It was $14.
> 
> View attachment 13164


How long b4 you're craving brats, cheese curds & beer?  

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> How long b4 you're craving brats, cheese curds & beer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



About 45 minutes. 

I don’t have to worry about Beer and surprisingly I was even able to get Brats On Molokai! Cheese curds will be a tough one. I know my daughter always stops at Culver’s to get them when she is in town. I like them fresh and fried. I usually don’t crave those but we’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 31, 2019)

slip said:


> About 45 minutes.
> 
> I don’t have to worry about Beer and surprisingly I was even able to get Brats On Molokai! Cheese curds will be a tough one. I know my daughter always stops at Culver’s to get them when she is in town. *I like them fresh and fried. I usually don’t crave those but we’ll have to wait and see. *



Life goals.  

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 31, 2019)

slip said:


> About 45 minutes.
> 
> I don’t have to worry about Beer and surprisingly I was even able to get Brats On Molokai! Cheese curds will be a tough one. I know my daughter always stops at Culver’s to get them when she is in town. I like them fresh and fried. I usually don’t crave those but we’ll have to wait and see.


The Mouse House in Windsor ships, you'll just have to batter & fry yourself.  I'll send you some cheese curds, you send me some Leonard's malasadas! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 31, 2019)

slip said:


> *I am one block off Lewers.* I’ll shop for a tv tomorrow or Friday. I’ll shop for groceries Friday since I don’t know when the electricity will be turned on.



I like the Safeway at 888 Kapahulu Ave, Honolulu, HI 96816. They have additional parking on the roof.  Also Leonard’s Bakery is across the street.

There’s a Super Center Walmart / Sam’s Club location and Whole Foods too.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2019)

Jeff, you'll be handling chopsticks like a native on no time. We did a month in China 18 years ago and if we couldn't negotiate chopsticks we'd have starved. we followed that up with a few weeks in Thailand so by then it is second nature. Now back to those cheese curds. we have a Culver's in town. It was the furthest West location for them, but now they opened in Boise. My Sun Prairie born bride is all over them, but to me fried food is...well.... not my thing. Are the curds worth a try?

Jim


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 31, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, you'll be handling chopsticks like a native on no time. We did a month in China 18 years ago and if we couldn't negotiate chopsticks we'd have starved. we followed that up with a few weeks in Thailand so by then it is second nature. Now back to those cheese curds. we have a Culver's in town. It was the furthest West location for them, but now they opened in Boise. My Sun Prairie born bride is all over them, but to me fried food is...well.... not my thing. Are the curds worth a try?
> 
> Jim


I can live without Culver's cheese curds.  A good bar (with Sysco supplied food) is way better than Culver's.   Don't get me wrong, Culver's is great for burgers and Custard, but the curds are meh.  

Munchers (or munchies) depending on the bar, are  the BEST!  Also a Sysco product.   Basically a tator tot with cheese inside, then deep fried served with ranch!  OMG, so good.  Total health food!  Can't get at the grocery store, have to go a bar.

(BTW, I'm about 3 minutes from Sun Prairie.   )

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank You. I like the SafeWays. I’ll check that one out.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, you'll be handling chopsticks like a native on no time. We did a month in China 18 years ago and if we couldn't negotiate chopsticks we'd have starved. we followed that up with a few weeks in Thailand so by then it is second nature. Now back to those cheese curds. we have a Culver's in town. It was the furthest West location for them, but now they opened in Boise. My Sun Prairie born bride is all over them, but to me fried food is...well.... not my thing. Are the curds worth a try?
> 
> Jim



Maybe not if you don’t like fried food but some people here get them instead of fries. I like them as an appetizer.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> I can live without Culver's cheese curds.  A good bar (with Sysco supplied food) is way better than Culver's.   Don't get me wrong, Culver's is great for burgers and Custard, but the curds are meh.
> 
> Munchers (or munchies) depending on the bar, are  the BEST!  Also a Sysco product.   Basically a tator tot with cheese inside, then deep fried served with ranch!  OMG, so good.  Total health food!  Can't get at the grocery store, have to go a bar.
> 
> ...



I agree, I have had better cheese curds than Culver’s but they are my daughters favorite.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 31, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> The Mouse House in Windsor ships, you'll just have to batter & fry yourself.  I'll send you some cheese curds, you send me some Leonard's malasadas!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




Fair deal!

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff-
I'm not familiar enough with Oahu to know where you are working and living, but we went to a small restaurant near Pearl Harbor for breakfast before we toured PH.  Breakfast was so good!  I seem to remember the prices being decent too.  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...150-Reviews-Forty_Niner-Aiea_Oahu_Hawaii.html  If you are in the area give it a shot.  (I think Diners, Drive-ins and Dives could film a segment there.)

We also went to a pizza place https://www.brickfiretavern.com/  Food was phenomenal and I was shocked at how busy it was.  We were lucky to get a table without a rez.  I read an article on MSN about the best pizza joint in every state and this was it for Hawaii.  Parking was scarce but the food was worth the effort. 

Gina


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2019)

The best breakfast I ever had in Honolulu was at the counter of a drugstore, that I assume is no longer there.  This was back in 1970.  It is where I first had French toast with coconut syrup.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> The best breakfast I ever had in Honolulu was at the counter of a drugstore, that I assume is no longer there.  This was back in 1970.  It is where I first had French toast with coconut syrup.



Was that at a Kress Store? They had lunch counters. Kind of like Woolworth counters.

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Jeff-
> I'm not familiar enough with Oahu to know where you are working and living, but we went to a small restaurant near Pearl Harbor for breakfast before we toured PH.  Breakfast was so good!  I seem to remember the prices being decent too.  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...150-Reviews-Forty_Niner-Aiea_Oahu_Hawaii.html  If you are in the area give it a shot.  (I think Diners, Drive-ins and Dives could film a segment there.)
> 
> We also went to a pizza place https://www.brickfiretavern.com/  Food was phenomenal and I was shocked at how busy it was.  We were lucky to get a table without a rez.  I read an article on MSN about the best pizza joint in every state and this was it for Hawaii.  Parking was scarce but the food was worth the effort.
> ...



Thank You for the recommendations!! I’ll be checking them out.


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2019)

I just got my car and dropped it off at the apartment. Just having some lunch before I take the rental car back. Then I’ll just walk back to the hotel for now. It’s only two blocks away. 

I check on the electric while I was at the apartment and it wasn’t on yet but will be by 4pm. I’ll go back later and start the refrigerator and maybe shop later today or tomorrow.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 1, 2019)

slip said:


> I just got my car and dropped it off at the apartment. Just having some lunch before I take the rental car back. Then I’ll just walk back to the hotel for now. It’s only two blocks away.
> 
> I check on the electric while I was at the apartment and it wasn’t on yet but will be by 4pm. I’ll go back later and start the refrigerator and maybe shop later today or tomorrow.


Just curious (& don't want to page through previous posts) when did you ship the car?  Wondering how long it took? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Just curious (& don't want to page through previous posts) when did you ship the car?  Wondering how long it took?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



They picked it up on 07-15-19 and I was able to pick it up today. They originally told me I would be able to pick it p on 08-08-19


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2019)

I bet your Wisconsin plates are a conversation starter! Do you have a dedicated parking place inside a garage or is there just a surface lot?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Was that at a Kress Store? They had lunch counters. Kind of like Woolworth counters.
> 
> Dave


Dave, it was so long ago I don't remember.  I think it was on the main drag, and it had to be in town since my friend and I were walking everywhere.  We'd bought a book "Hawaii on $10 a Day" (all of the other travel books were like Europe on $5 a Day) and this was a recommendation for someplace cheap, or at least reasonable, to eat.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 1, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Was that at a Kress Store? They had lunch counters. Kind of like Woolworth counters.
> 
> Dave



Or a Rexall Drug Store.  Remember those?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Or a Rexall Drug Store.  Remember those?



I do remember Rexall on the Mainland, but not in Hawaii.  In the 1960s there were Kress Stores in Honolulu that had lunch counters.  There were also Kresge stores, I think, which went on to become K-Mart. I don't know if Kress and Kresge were the same company.  I was thinking it might have been one of those that Luanne visited.

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I bet your Wisconsin plates are a conversation starter! Do you have a dedicated parking place inside a garage or is there just a surface lot?



Yes, I have a dedicated covered space, that was a big plus. I have to get a temporary safety check then take that to the DMV.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2019)

I went and got a tv then I went to the Walmart and did some shopping. When I came over to go shopping the guy was here turning on the power. So I went shopping right away. It was perfect timing. 

Here’s the tv. I got a 43 inch, plenty for this small place. The other is the canal again. I just love watching the Paddlers go down the canal.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2019)

Is that TV from Costco?  

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Is that TV from Costco?
> 
> Dave




Where else.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2019)

After I watched some tv, I stopped for dinner as I walked back to the hotel. I stopped at Paia FishMarket Waikiki. Mahi tacos and a side of Calamari. Oh and a Big Wave of course.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2019)

slip said:


> Where else.



Good man! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2019)

Well I broke down and had a Hula Dog for lunch today. Yep, same as a Puka Dog but I like them both.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2019)

Have all the junk food you want before the wife arrives. You'll be traipsing down to the Barbies with Mahi Mahi after she shows up. She might let you have a Longboard, but only if you behave.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2019)

Remind me - what's the difference between a Hula Dog and a Puka Dog?

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Have all the junk food you want before the wife arrives. You'll be traipsing down to the Barbies with Mahi Mahi after she shows up. She might let you have a Longboard, but only if you behave.



She told me I have to take her to Hy’s Steakhouse when she gets her. We went on our 25th anniversary.  Can’t wait for that. 

Yes, I’m still on vacation. Monday I’m back to work and will get into a routine. But I still have the weekend.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Remind me - what's the difference between a Hula Dog and a Puka Dog?
> 
> Dave



The name and the owners.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 2, 2019)

Jeff,

I am SOOOO happy for you!  I've followed both of your threads and love the fact that you have made this work.  I spent one universtity semester at the Manoa campus on exchange (from Oregon State) and have very fond memories of life on Oahu.  Mind you, it was a broke college student, not someone making a career move!  It was a looong time ago (1975) but it appears that some things haven't changed, like the wonderful public bus system that can take you anywhere on the island for cheap.  

What I remember (and miss most) about "living" there was the smell - the wonderful flowering trees everywhere that gave off just a divine scent to what even then was a fast pasted large city (albeit minus smog due to the tradewinds).  My only tip is if the bakery in the Ala Moana shopping center is still there (it was by the bus stop) be sure to grab some of their Hom Bow for a quick lunch on the go and their fruit moon bean cake is to die for! 

Congrats on making this happen! And ENJOY!!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2019)

slip said:


> The name and the owners.



Kinda figures. There's only so much you can do with a hot dog.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I am SOOOO happy for you!  I've followed both of your threads and love the fact that you have made this work.  I spent one universtity semester at the Manoa campus on exchange (from Oregon State) and have very fond memories of life on Oahu.  Mind you, it was a broke college student, not someone making a career move!  It was a looong time ago (1975) but it appears that some things haven't changed, like the wonderful public bus system that can take you anywhere on the island for cheap.
> 
> ...



Thank You!!

I will check up on your tips too.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2019)

Beautiful night on Waikiki Beach.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2019)

Another milestone down, I checked out of the hotel and I’m staying at the apartment now. 

Just a little cloudy today no rain yet here anyway.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2019)

slip said:


> Just a little cloudy today no rain yet here anyway.


Jeff, I can't wait for this type post in Feb. when we are up to our kiesters in snow and you're rubbing in the sunscreen. Thanks a LOT, Buddy!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 3, 2019)

slip said:


> Just a little cloudy today no rain yet here anyway.




How are the waves from "Erick"?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, I can't wait for this type post in Feb. when we are up to our kiesters in snow and you're rubbing in the sunscreen. Thanks a LOT, Buddy!



My wife said she is really looking forward to posting stuff like that this winter.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> How are the waves from "Erick"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I much here. There were a few bigger waves last night while I was at the beach but nothing too bad. 

Flossie was supposed to be a little stronger and it’s Yakima different path but it has really weaken with the shear but we may get some rain and wind from her.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2019)

Saw my first one today.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2019)

Found a nice reasonable place for some Korean Food. Shoyu Chicken and rice for $7.00, really good too.


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2019)

First night in the apartment went well. There was a concert across the street so it was nice hearing the Hawaiian music fo a couple hours. 

Today I have to get everything ready that I have to take into work tomorrow. Not too much to do so it will be a lazy Sunday.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 4, 2019)

Tomorrow will be your first day as a "real" Hawaiian! No longer a "touron" (as they are referred to by locals in every tourist place I've ever lived in, LOL!)


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 5, 2019)

slip said:


> First night in the apartment went well. There was a concert across the street so it was nice hearing the Hawaiian music fo a couple hours.
> 
> Today I have to get everything ready that I have to take into work tomorrow. Not too much to do so it will be a lazy Sunday.



Wow Jeff, it seems like you did find a gem of a location to rent.  What was the venue for the concert across the street?


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Wow Jeff, it seems like you did find a gem of a location to rent.  What was the venue for the concert across the street?



Thank You. 

I never looked into it. It may have been something for the school?


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2019)

First day of work in the books. Learned a lot about their systems and I have more to learn. I see that I have a lot to do also. 

Everyone was really nice. So far so good.


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2019)

First week went well. Starting to learn how they do things. All in all a very good start. 

It takes me a little under 20 minutes to get to work and about 35 to get home. A little longer than I wanted on the way home but not too bad. 

I verified with my new boss that I still have the first week of September off. I also need a day to get my car inspected and then go to the DMV to get my new plates. I’ll have to get my license too. Hopefully I can do it all at one. 

My wife’s last day at work is 8-28-19 and she leaves for Hawaii on 08-31-19. 
I will met her at the airport and get her bags so we can go over to Hawaiian Airlines because we’re flying their Ohana plane to Molokai. We had this trip planned for almost a year. 

The car should be there so we will have to pick that up but since it’s a holiday we probably won’t be able to get it until Tuesday. 

We will get to see our new windows and sliding lanai door for the first time too. 

After that we’ll head back to Oahu so my wife can see the apartment for the first time. 

I’ll start a new thread for our Molokai trip.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 10, 2019)

How's the house sale going?  Everything around Madison is selling quickly.  I have a friend trying to buy and her experience so far is your offer has to be 10k over asking. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> How's the house sale going?  Everything around Madison is selling quickly.  I have a friend trying to buy and her experience so far is your offer has to be 10k over asking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I don’t think I’m that lucky but we’ll see. The online auction lady has everything put together and organized. She will start uploading the pictures this week. There’s an open house day where people can come in and look at everything. She said she also got several inquiries about the house too. She refers them to the realtor. 

The auction should be done on 08-28-19 and that’s when it can start to be shown by realtors. 

Our auction will show up on the link below. 

https://www.girlwithagavel.com/upcoming-auctions


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2019)

Went down to Waikiki beach tonight and I forgot Kalakaua was blocked off because of a street fair. So I walked that for a while and stopped into Maui Brewing for dinner. Chicken Katsu sandwich with house cut fries and a Bikini Blonde ale. Then I had a Papaya Boba shake for the walk home.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 11, 2019)

Two weeks to a Bikini Blonde on Maui for me!


----------



## controller1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Henry M. said:


> Two weeks to a Bikini Blonde on Maui for me!



One month today for me!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 11, 2019)

controller1 said:


> One month today for me!


We were in Maui in May and went to both Breweries in the Kaanapali area.  Maui Brewing Company and the other one is near Lahaina.  The Coconut Stout from Maui Brewing was great.  We were with friends who live in Maui and they just sent us a Quart Bottle of the new release Coconut Stout here in NY.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2019)

I back to the real world now. Doing laundry on a beautiful day.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 11, 2019)

Not the 'real world' view most of us have.  

I mentioned about the friend trying to buy a house...yesterday they made an offer 11k over asking. (Which was at least 50k over assessed value) Their offer was not accepted,  they think it went for another 20 or 30k.  So I have a feeling you won't be waiting long for a buyer.  

P.S.  Asked me where your house is.  (Won't work tho, she's a Veterinarian working in Madison and he travels for work, but based out of Chi-town. )

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Not the 'real world' view most of us have.
> 
> I mentioned about the friend trying to buy a house...yesterday they made an offer 11k over asking. (Which was at least 50k over assessed value) Their offer was not accepted,  they think it went for another 20 or 30k.  So I have a feeling you won't be waiting long for a buyer.
> 
> ...



Wow, that would be great to say the least. The house is in a rural subdivision between Baraboo, Reedsburg and Lake Delton. It’s a good 40 minutes for Madison though. 

The auction lady started uploading lots onto her website. She found stuff I haven’t see in years. 

https://girlwithagavel.hibid.com/auctions/


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 11, 2019)

slip said:


> The auction lady started uploading lots onto her website. She found stuff I haven’t see in years.



HA-HA That's funny,  hopefully nothing embarrassing 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> HA-HA That's funny,  hopefully nothing embarrassing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



  No, not at all. Just a bunch of stuff  that I would never have thought of selling. Plus I forgot how much stuff we had. She has a lot to list yet.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 12, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Not the 'real world' view most of us have.
> 
> I mentioned about the friend trying to buy a house...yesterday they made an offer 11k over asking. (Which was at least 50k over assessed value) Their offer was not accepted,  they think it went for another 20 or 30k.  So I have a feeling you won't be waiting long for a buyer.
> 
> ...



Wow, how come Madison has become such a hot real estate market?  Is it because of a great recent rise in demand or are they listing the houses below what the market says they are worth?  When we bought our Condo in Honolulu we offered the asking price and it was immediately accepted.  Looking at recent listings we probably could have offered 10K less and made the deal.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 12, 2019)

slip said:


> No, not at all. Just a bunch of stuff  that I would never have thought of selling. Plus I forgot how much stuff we had. She has a lot to list yet.



I understand your surprise.  We have been in our house for 42 years.  I told my husband that if we do decide to move permanently to Honolulu we need 2 years to go through our stuff to see what we want to take with us, sell or discard the other stuff and get our house ready to sell.  Of course that would be 2 calendar years with our not being in NY but in Honolulu in the winters from November too May!  We won't do another NY winter ever!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 12, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Wow, how come Madison has become such a hot real estate market?  Is it because of a great recent rise in demand or are they listing the houses below what the market says they are worth?  When we bought our Condo in Honolulu we offered the asking price and it was immediately accepted.  Looking at recent listings we probably could have offered 10K less and made the deal.



It is definitely a sellers market around here.  Finding a house in the 200k range is next to impossible.  Not a lot out there.  But, it's not just starter homes.  One of my neighbors listed their house for 800K and darn near got it.  I haven't looked at what that house is assessed at, but I'm guessing maybe 600K.  Inventory has been tight around here for a couple years now.  Last year I know someone that was looking for a starter condo and paid almost 200k for something that is probably more like the 150k range.  It's just nuts.  (Hey Jeff, sorry for borrowing your thread for a minute.)


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 12, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> It is definitely a sellers market around here.  Finding a house in the 200k range is next to impossible.  Not a lot out there.  But, it's not just starter homes.  One of my neighbors listed their house for 800K and darn near got it.  I haven't looked at what that house is assessed at, but I'm guessing maybe 600K.  Inventory has been tight around here for a couple years now.  Last year I know someone that was looking for a starter condo and paid almost 200k for something that is probably more like the 150k range.  It's just nuts.  (Hey Jeff, sorry for borrowing your thread for a minute.)



From what you are saying I think that it is both a hot real estate market and people are listing houses below their market value.  I believe that Jeff might be interested in this information and perhaps he should have a discussion with his real estate agent in the Madison Area.  They always say that it is Location, Location, and Location is the most important thing in real estate.  My 3 BR 2 Bathroom house on Long Island with an unground pool on a 1/2 acre of property is worth about 300K.  What is it about the Madison location that is making the real estate market so hot?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 12, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> From what you are saying I think that it is both a hot real estate market and people are listing houses below their market value.  I believe that Jeff might be interested in this information and perhaps he should have a discussion with his real estate agent in the Madison Area.  They always say that it is Location, Location, and Location is the most important thing in real estate.  My 3 BR 2 Bathroom house on Long Island with an unground pool on a 1/2 acre of property is worth about 300K.  What is it about the Madison location that is making the real estate market so hot?



I'm not a Real Estate aficionado, but the houses that I am aware of are being listed above value.  And, then they are getting offers above what they are listing for.(sorry if I was misleading)  Houses are getting multiple offers the day they go on the market.  With as fast as houses are selling there is no reason to list the house low.  The only thing I can say about why, is lack of availability.  Our friends are looking in Madison and the surrounding close suburbs.  If I was in the market to sell right now, I think I would be a happy camper.  But, like Jeff said, he is 40 min north of Madison.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 12, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> I'm not a Real Estate aficionado, but the houses that I am aware of are being listed above value.  And, then they are getting offers above what they are listing for.(sorry if I was misleading)  Houses are getting multiple offers the day they go on the market.  With as fast as houses are selling there is no reason to list the house low.  The only thing I can say about why, is lack of availability.  Our friends are looking in Madison and the surrounding close suburbs.  If I was in the market to sell right now, I think I would be a happy camper.  But, like Jeff said, he is 40 min north of Madison.



You weren't misleading.  The VALUE should be the market value.  Not some wrong or out of date appraisal.  Therefore, if they are listing above value the value and are getting many offers significantly above value, the appraisal is wrong or out of date, and the listing is wrong based on the appraisal.  

I understand what you are saying about Jeff's location being 40 minutes North of Madison. I offer the following while putting in perspective that you cannot compare Madison to New York City as far as jobs or attractions.  Our house is 60 miles East of Manhattan and the time during rush hour by car it can take about 3 hours.  Parking is probably $50/day.  By railroad it is about 90 minutes and a $400/month railroad ticket and that is not counting the time it takes to get to the train which is about 20 minutes and then getting from Penn Station to your job location which depends on the location in Manhattan.  My husband and I never worked in Manhattan and we rarely ever go.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2019)

Well, our online auction started and the bids are coming in. Some stuff I never thought would sell already have bids so we’re off to a good start.

13 days and I will meet my wife at the airport and we’ll be off to Molokai. I will start a new thread for that. I can’t wait to see our new lanai door and our new windows. 

So I will end this thread here. I only have one weekend left without my wife and then we can start getting to our new Normal.

One more set of food pictures though. Every time I go by this place there is always a line out the door and I mean a large line. I went by yesterday at lunch time and the line wasn’t bad so I checked it out.

Now I know what the fuss was about. Really good food and pretty cheap too.  I had the Niku Udon, and Tempura Chicken, Shrimp and Mushrooms. Everything was excellent. You can watch them make the noodles, very cool.


----------

